# question about accidents



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

has anyone ever had a accident and killed there fish, today wife took her betta to work to put in a vase at her work place . i bought her flowers yesterday for her b day . well when she c alled me to tell me she did it i was like uhmm where did u put the betta and she said in the vase with her lillys .i said omg she said what , i said hello mcfly did u not put in the plant food in the vase .............dead silence as she hung up and drove back to her workplace . he didnt make it 
bummers 
my wife feels horrible , she was excited to have her betta at work 
tom


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I once used barley straw pellets in my filter, on a friends advice, to help with algae in my 90g community tank. Overnight it dropped the Ph dramatically, and then they expanded to the point that no more water could flow through the filter. I woke up to a nuked tank with almost all fish dead, including a huge clown loach that I'd had for many years that was like a pet puppy :-(
I almost packed it in...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

bought a ehiem sludge extractor, one of those electric gravel vacuums. Well it's too powerful sucked up a guppy and broke the guppy in half....


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I felt really bad after this, I was using my gravel cleaner and I had a guppy with weird bone structure so she didn't swim as well. I wanted to clean the tank so I used a gravel vac and sucked up the guppy. She was caught in the suction and her tail was red afterwards and rested at the bottom of the tank. I euthanized her shortly after.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

My emperor 400's intake was too long for my tank so I took off the protector thing. Woke up in the middle of the night to the sound of my pump not getting enough water, so it was like loud bubbling sound. Opened the filter and found one of my perlmutts in there, quickly took him out. I was worried about him but the next day he was acting perfectly normal as if nothing happened, what a trooper 

P.S. I put a piece of mesh there to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> My emperor 400's intake was too long for my tank so I took off the protector thing. Woke up in the middle of the night to the sound of my pump not getting enough water, so it was like loud bubbling sound. Opened the filter and found one of my perlmutts in there, quickly took him out. I was worried about him but the next day he was acting perfectly normal as if nothing happened, what a trooper
> 
> P.S. I put a piece of mesh there to prevent it from happening again.


I had a similar incident with my emperor but my intake was a two piece intake and the bottom fell off after I cleaned it and I didn't notice. Overnight one of my female labs did the same thing....unfortunately she wasn't so lucky.  Too bad because she was beautiful.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Waaay back in the day when I had no idea about bettas I ended up with a spawn. Read about how they eat brine shrimp fry in a book and hatched some. I added the brine to the little bowl I had them in.....without rinsing. Instantly killed all the fry. :/


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*sigh*, I tried not to think about my accidents in my early days. Let's just say their souls haunts me.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Not a fish but an accident none the less...

I've had my share of accidental deaths back when I was younger. I can't remember exactly but probably around 8-10 years of age. I apologize if these stories are too long.

Two instances:

My parents bought my brother an I each of our own red earl slider turtles. Unfortunately, due to our lack of knowledge of turtle keeping we did not have a proper home for them. They lived in a clear plastic container with a bridge and a fake palm tree (I'm sure some of you guys know what I'm talking about!).
Anyways, it was winter time and I thought the turtles would be too cold. So what I thought at the time was a great idea, I placed the container over one of our heating vents. Being a kid with ADD...naturally, I went on to do something else and forgot about the turtles. You can probably imagine what was the end result of that scenario. To make it worse, I partially covered the top with the lid to help keep the heat in lol.

Not too long after that, my LFS was nice enough to give me a free frog after hearing my loss of the turtles. This time, I conviced my dad to get me one of those couple gallon plastic tanks with a feeding hatch on the top. I didn't have a filter so I used to change the water on a regular basis and clean out the tank. I'm not sure why but I used to just put the frog in a empty ferero rocher container while cleaning. It was during a tank cleaning that the accident occured. I had the water on the hottest thinking it will kill any germs in the tank and out of nowhere, the frog jumped out of the ferero rocher container and right into the blazing hot water....another sad day....

Both not very smart ideas but you live and you learn right? I guess you can say I have always been the type of person who learns from their mistakes. lol


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

yes, with chloramine. I had been replacing water after a water change (10-50% sometimes) with chloramine tainted water. 

All because of a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I acutally lol'd at the frog story. Good written delivery.


----------



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

When I was in university I had a part time job at a wholesaler of tropical fish and reptiles. This place was not open to the public so was only staffed for a few hours a day. 

Anyway, we had a good sized order of about 100 bettas come in and their small cups needed cleaning. They had been about half full...not ideal, so I filled them up to the 3/4 mark and left for the day. Well, apparently they started jumping. Some landed on the table, others landed on the floor, and some ended up in the cups of other bettas  

There were still some live fish the next day but what was left was not in good shape  

This was the mid-90's but I still remember it like it was yesterday. RIP bettas.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I found out my fish net has small hole in it two days ago when I scooped up a Kuhlie Loach (transferring from one tank to another) and he slid through onto the tile floor.

Got him in the tank pretty quickly, I thought he might be ok but died shortly after. Sorry little guy.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

New accident:

So I cleared out my 32G 3 days ago, I took out all of the plants and put them in a bucket with no water as I didn't want them anymore. I check on it today, all the water in the bucket has dried up so I put the plants into a rubbermaid and I thought to myself "Hey! If I fill this up with water and let the plants grow in the light outside, I can sell some of the trimmings to Big Al's". So I fill it up with water, and then I see something jet across the rubbermaid, and to my surprise, it is a red cherry shrimp. I then see a pregnant crystal red shrimp and yell out "OH SHIT!".


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Had 2 of my prize Thailand Bettas in a divided tank...had just cleaned it and put one of the Bettas back in and was putting the glass divider in and it slipped out of my hand and dropped down, unfortunately that was the time my stupid male Betta decided he wanted to be on the other side of the tank and it got him in the middle of his back! He didn't make it


----------

